# Aer Lingus Hand Luggage Allowance (to UK)



## Ash (29 Jul 2009)

Half heard an item on travel on the radio this morning which mentioned some changes in the hand luggage allowance on Aer Lingus flights - an increased allowance from 6kg to 10kg.
Since I wasnt paying full attention to the radio at the time, I wonder if anyone can confirm this increase and whether it applies to flights to and from the UK from Ireland?  I had a look at the aerlingus.com website but couldn't find a direct mention of it.

Also, regarding hand luggage, do the full allowances (whatever they are) apply to children also?  

I'd really appreciate some clarification as will be travelling to UK in next 24 hours.  
Regards.


----------



## Gervan (29 Jul 2009)

I am sure the full allowance applies to children, but don't know of any changes to carry-on allowance.


----------



## Black Sheep (29 Jul 2009)

Yes the baggage cabin allowance has been increased from 6 to 10kg. since July 15th.
Not sure about child allowances but if you are taking a buggy there doesn't appear to be any baggage allowance for that child


----------



## Stronge (31 Jul 2009)

I just had a look at the Aer Lingus site and it seems to say that the carry on baggage allowance was now 10 Kgs. So I assume it is not just the UK I think kit is also main land Europe - am I misreading it or am I correct? I would be delighted as I am using Aer Lingus as much as possible instead of Ryan Air but I find the 6 KGs very little!


----------



## schmile (31 Jul 2009)

Perfect. I am flying with them tomorrow and going away for a month makes my hand luggage very limited (need electronics etc in hand luggage)

Thanks for that update.


----------



## oldnick (31 Jul 2009)

Where do they actually weigh hand luggage?


----------



## so-crates (31 Jul 2009)

Generally they don't. I have yet to see Aer Lingus do so. Occassionally you will be boarding a very full flight and they will check cases into the hold at the gate but they never weigh them.


----------



## Kiddo (3 Aug 2009)

so-crates said:


> Generally they don't. I have yet to see Aer Lingus do so. Occassionally you will be boarding a very full flight and they will check cases into the hold at the gate but they never weigh them.


 
Just back from Paris with Aer Lingus and they weighed our hand luggage at check in.


----------



## oldnick (3 Aug 2009)

I'm amazed that they weighed luggage at check-in....
How stupid.
What about all the books, bottles and all the other stuff one can buy after check-in !

Anyway, interesting piece of news from Kiddo. From now on I'll hide the heavy stuff under my coat/jacket and then shove it in the hand luggage afterwards ..along with anything i buy after check-in.


----------



## so-crates (4 Aug 2009)

Kiddo said:


> Just back from Paris with Aer Lingus and they weighed our hand luggage at check in.


 
Ah fair point - they do that alright. However I was assuming that if you were trying to sneak past the charges you'd check in online and go straight to security


----------



## soy (16 Aug 2009)

They have also restricted carry on to one 10kg bag. Previously you were allowed one 6kg bag plus a Laptop bag/handbag/briefcase (so really could have 2 bags). Not sure how strictly this is being implemented yet, but sure it will be seeing as they can make money out of it


----------



## schmile (20 Aug 2009)

I got a flight from Cork to Heathrow and then from Heathrow to Bangalore (both at the start of August) On both flights our bags were weighed just before we got on the plane at the plane doors.


----------

